# Anticipated Flows in Gunny Gorge -- May/June



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Right on! Will definitely be having to visit the area for some the high flows. Thanks for the update!


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

Head is expanding trying to process this.

Anyone care to distill all of that into a guess on when they'll start spilling from Crystal?

At roughly what flow?

And for how long?


----------



## efranz (May 12, 2009)

The maximum flow through Crystal Dam (power generation plus bypass) is 4350 cfs. So the spill may be somewhere in the range of 4000 cfs in order to hit the 10 day target at Whitewater. But the exact spill rate will be determined mainly by runoff from the North Fork. As for timing, that's weather dependent. 


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## TapStyx (Aug 28, 2010)

Would that delay a stonefly hatch to some significance?


----------



## efranz (May 12, 2009)

What I understand of stonefly emergence (which is not much) is that the timing is sensitive to water temperature. I think 52 degrees F is the magic number. High releases may keep the water temp down a bit longer, but I'm not sure. If Windknot2 is paying attention to this thread, I'm sure he could give a better answer.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## QuietHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

This bodes well for a lot of runs! Thanks for the info.


----------



## gretch6364 (Nov 22, 2013)

I would also be interested in trying to hear a guess of flows during the hatch.


----------



## efranz (May 12, 2009)

ATTENTION BOATERS AND FISHERS: Flows in the Gunnison River through Black Canyon and the Gunnison Gorge are expected to increase dramatically as we head into Memorial Day weekend. On 5/22/2014 or 5/23/2014 the Bureau of Reclamation will begin releasing progressively increasing flows from upstream at Crystal Reservoir. Flows may increase from 500 cubic feet per second (cfs) to around 3,000 cfs by Memorial Day (5/26). Flows will likely continue to increase over the following week, and may reach 8,000 cfs or higher around the first of June, and are expected to remain in that range for ten days. After that, flows are expected to taper to the 4,000 to 6,000 cfs range for the remainder of June 2014.


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

Wow. Need to find Milo's beta again but I'm sure that rules out a float fishing trip for the last weekend of June.


----------



## camper (Mar 14, 2011)

Lets go...... I will be down there on Friday. Can any one join me?


----------



## Aknoff (Aug 24, 2007)

*Chukar Trail Road Conditions*

Anyone been down the road lately? Has it been raining much down there this week? Anyone planning on putting on Saturday morning? We have a 4Runner and would love to share a shuttle if your car's up for the road. 

Anyone planning to use Larry's mules? He has a $400 minimum this year, but I can't get a hold of him to even see if he has any other reservations for Saturday morning or Friday evening.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

FWIW, they're saying they'll start releasing on the 22nd or 23rd, and when they've made similar statements in the past they haven't been as punctual or literal as you'd expect. Sometimes late by many days.

That, and it can take 6+hours for the pulse to travel from Crystal Dam into the GG.

So to say, I'm not sure I'd make any plans for Friday, unless you're OK with 500cfs in the GG.

Not trying to be Negative Nancy--more like Realistic Ronny.


----------



## efranz (May 12, 2009)

Chukar road is dry and in good condition -- rutted, rocky and rough, but passable to high clearance vehicles.


----------



## Plecoptera (Jul 26, 2013)

Ran the gorge from Chukar on Friday, May 23. Road is okay, someone came through when it was very wet and beat it up a bit, but certainly passable in a 4 runner. Trail itself is in good shape, no problems or surprises. Lots of new debris on river right at several points from side canyon waterfalls that will probably get moved around in high flows.


----------

